# Swedish: Be what you want



## pallina89

Hi forum.
How do you translate in swedish the sentence 
''Be what you want''?
Thank you


----------



## sakvaka

An educated (Finnish) guess: _Var [just, precis?] det som du vill._ 

Let's wait for the natives.


----------



## Swites

What Sakvaka said sounds about right. In what context are you saying it?


----------



## pallina89

It is  a sentence for helping a friend.
He is afraid to tell his parents He is gay and I want to tell him BE what u want.


----------



## AutumnOwl

I would use "Var den du är" (best) or "Var den du vill vara", the first "Be whom you are", the second "Be whom you want to be". It's ok with "Var det som du vill", but in the context is it's better to say "whom" rather than "what".


----------



## Swites

I agree with "Var den du är". I knew there was a better way to say it but I couldn't figure out what it was.


----------



## Lugubert

Another vote for "Var den du är". Not an exact translation, but delivers the message.


----------



## Poposhka

I agree, but DAMN, doesn't it sound sooo Jante to translate "be what you want [to be]" into "be what you [already] are". XD


----------



## Swites

Poposhka said:


> I agree, but DAMN, doesn't it sound sooo Jante to translate "be what you want [to be]" into "be what you [already] are". XD



Håller inte riktigt med om att det skulle vara jante. "Var den du är" betyder ju att man inte ska ändra sig för någon annan. Det betyder ju inte att man inte kan vara den man vill vara.


----------



## Poposhka

Swites said:


> Håller inte riktigt med om att det skulle vara jante. "Var den du är" betyder ju att man inte ska ändra sig för någon annan. Det betyder ju inte att man inte kan vara den man vill vara.



jag menar att skillnaden var mer då att den förra frasen "var det du *vill*" känns mer som "du kan bli allt du aspirerar till" medans översättningen "var den du *är*" låter som "var nöjd med vad du är och försök inte va nåt".


----------



## Swites

Jag antar att det beror lite på hur man väljer att tolka meningen. 

Men vad gäller fallet i denna tråden passar det ju in perfekt. Man kan inte välja att inte vara homosexuell om det nu är det man är, även om man aspirerar att vara något annat. Man får helt enkelt acceptera att vara den man är och utgå från det.


----------



## Poposhka

Ja det förstås.

Om du är homosexuell, var den du är.

Om du är homosexuell och vill bli president, bli vad du vill.


----------

